# Poca actividad de los veteranos del foro...



## DavidGuetta (Jun 22, 2011)

He visto que hay poca actividad por parte de la gente que realmente conoce de electronica y que más han aportado en los foros. En el area de la radiofrecuencia, he visto poca actividad de Tiago, Anthony123, Joakiy,... Isedr ni tanto, ahora se ha conectado más.

¿Que les pasó? Antes veía que participaban mucho, creaban temas, discutiamos dudas... Ahora el foro se ha transformado en una ''escuela'' en donde nosotros somos los _profes_ que les debemos solucionar los problemas a nuestros _pupilos_! Ha entrado mucha mala yerba dentro del foro, pero no todo es malo... hay gente que por lo menos tiene sus antecedentes con la electrónica.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2011)

adivino solamente :

1 -- no hay temas para poner siempre , nadie es una maquina de inventiva que cada semana pone un nuevo tema.

2 -- vive la gente , y cada uno valora lo suyo, nadie comparte todo , la cosa es ayudar a iniciarse y cada quien se ira haciendo en lo suyo, pero no creo que la gente abra todos sus libros al publico (desconocidos) .
......yo.hace unos dias justo me planteaba :
como era posible hace 20 años, como hacia yo mismo para bsucar algo sin internet?? 
intentar saber que hay en otros paises era impensable, imaginar que ante una duda la podrias escribir en un lugar y desconocidos te ayudarian ??
imposible
buscar cosas : era salir a caminar o ir a mirar la guia de la industria.
por que comprarla (2 tomos ) era muy cara.

3 -- tambien cada uno tiene su vida.

en fin, cada uno esta en lo suyo y sabe de su especialidad, te aseguro que entre este foro y otros ,mas otras paginas existentes  que hay uno tiene para leer POR AÑOS y claro, experimentar y consultar dudas.


----------



## Imzas (Jun 29, 2011)

Cansancio exceso de trabajo, agotamiento de creatividad quizas?, son muchas las variables, a nadie le pagan por este trabajo, y si no hay actividad de veteranos, podriamos preguntarnos. Podria yo aportar algo con un granito de arena?.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

La verdad que si, todo lo referido a RF está muertísimo... Casi siempre entro al panel de control esperando alguna que otra "sorpresa", un mensaje agradable, útil... pero últimamente pareciera que de a poco todos se están yendo... :/

O seré yo que llegué tarde al tema? 

Antes no me interesaba la RF, le hacía asco, pero desde que tengo mi primer TX funcionando perfectamente bien le entré a tomar mucho gusto a estos temas... 

Saludos gente!
PS: Gracias a vos Mumish por la ayuda que en varias ocasiones me diste...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

es el frio, estan en la cama , bajo las sabanas con la bolsa de agua caliente


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> es el frio, estan en la cama , bajo las sabanas con la bolsa de agua caliente


Entonces que no sean larvas, que se compren una notebook, se traigan el módem al dormitorio
(o mejor Wi-Fi) y se pongan a forear más seguido che!! 

Ya estás como los viejos Fernando, con la bolsa de agua caliente... jajaja


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

engripado, y con dolor de cabeza...........pero tengo que salir a trabajar igual ....


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

*Dolor de cabeza ------> Ibuprofeno 600mg.* Solución asegurada. Se te pasa o se te pasa. 

Esta tarde tuve dolor de cabeza hasta que encontré la bendita pastilla.

Saludos!

PS: No me hago responsable por lo expreso en este post! No soy farmacéutico ni médico!! 
PS2: Que te mejores.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 3, 2011)

agripado, trata de no cambiar mucho de temperatura, ej casa demasiado abrigada y al salir, ir con poca ropa. Ingiere mucho citrico, aspirina o en su defecto paracetamol (este ultimo alivia los sitomas indeseables como dolor de hueso y sensacion de vacio en la cabeza). Espero te mejores pronto amiguito para saguir disfrutando de tu grata personalidad en este foro .


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2011)

sensacion de vacio en la cabeza ??

ojala 

mi cabeza funciona al revez, es mas, creo que uno de los peores dias de mi vida fue con una fiebre que hacia lo contrario: que mi cabeza no pare , casi ni podia dormir ni relajarme........ nunca lo olvidare, es terrible.

vive mas feliz un homero que tiene un mani en la cabeza que un tipo que siempre la uso.


igual gracias a todos por sus consejos, como siempre hago lo contrario (hijo de españoles) , evito remedios hasta que no doy mas y recien ahi tomo uno de esos que mi señora me ofrece (a esta altura ya estoy tan molesto que me dice que o me lo tomo por via oral o cuando me duermo me lo ingrtesa por el otro lado para que no moleste mas ) .

en fin.......tengo mis momentos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2011)

*Poca actividad de los veteranos del foro... **¿ electronic cialis ?  *


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2011)

yo tengo una sensacion de vacio en la cabeza, me exprimieron tanto en la Universidad, y eld esajuste hormonal que bueno, solo me queda una neurona, y ayer no me ayudo mucho asi que hoy pienso amenzarla o incentivarla... ya veremos cómo.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2011)

Amenaza de electroshock a la mono neutrona ?  jejes


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2011)

mmm si, me falta una pasti que comprar, por suerte me consegui , esto de transicionar es una farmacia :S.


----------

